# [Q] How to build a theme?



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Rather stupid noob question. How do you start building a theme for one of the ROM's.. I'm wanting to modify a theme somewhat to some colors that I'm perfering for my own personel use. How would I go about starting from scratch on a personel theme or modifying one???


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

A good start would be to go to UOT kitchen, that is an easy way to change quite a bit. Once you do that you can slowly learn where everything is and how to change them.


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1249543

http://android.modaco.com/topic/328510-guide-theme-editing-and-related-things/

https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AcdxIJRSH9ypZGZzc2pxNDlfMjdnazk4OHNxZA&hl=en&pli=1


----------



## lpmboss (Nov 28, 2011)

ultrastigi said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1249543 http://android.modaco.com/topic/328510-guide-theme-editing-and-related-things/ https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AcdxIJRSH9ypZGZzc2pxNDlfMjdnazk4OHNxZA&hl=en&pli=1


 = AWESOME!!!!


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

ultrastigi said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1249543
> 
> http://android.modac...related-things/
> 
> https://docs.google....xZA&hl=en&pli=1


Thank you sir for these links. Very much appreciated.. I'll check these out once I get off of work and do some reading...


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/team-inversion-conversion/116419-so-you-want-edit-xmls-more-adb-apk-manager-how-basics.html

I keep this simple... Look up anything xkape has done. He makes amazing themes and he has tutorials everywhere. He made a thread thats floating around here for questions.


----------

